# Time at the gym



## Beefcake (Dec 23, 2014)

How long does everyone work out for at the gym.  Given some days are cardio, some are lighter lifting days, etc. how much time do you spend lifting weights?  On Sundays I do an hour and a half.  Half hour cardio, then an hour for back/bi's.  During the week 30-45 minutes without cardio.  What is a good amount of time to build muscle?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 23, 2014)

It's not the time you spend that makes the muscle, it's the effort you put in during that time that does.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 23, 2014)

Gotcha Doc.  So let me rephrase, how long does everyone here usually workout for?


----------



## losieloos (Dec 23, 2014)

About tree  fiddy. No some days I'll stay longer if the showers are packed.


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 23, 2014)

losieloos said:


> About tree  fiddy. No some days I'll stay longer if the showers are packed.



Why do you spend so much time in a packed shower room?.....:32 (17):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 23, 2014)

Between stretching, warmups, waiting for equipment, actually lifting, etc I'm here for about 1.5hrs.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 23, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> It's not the time you spend that makes the muscle, it's the effort you put in during that time that does.


dead on doc, hey that's a good nick name, but quality not quantity (time). Usually an hour will do for me.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 23, 2014)

Usually 45 min to an hr. More if my wife or daughter are with me. They like to blab their mouths a lot. Not sure what lighter lifting days are though. Or cardio. Yeah I don't know what that shit is.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 23, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Usually 45 min to an hr. More if my wife or daughter are with me. They like to blab their mouths a lot. Not sure what lighter lifting days are though. Or cardio. Yeah I don't know what that shit is.


I hear people mention this cardio....what?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 23, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I hear people mention this cardio....what?



Cardio = sex


----------



## DF (Dec 23, 2014)

A little over an hour without cardio.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 23, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> How long does everyone work out for at the gym.  Given some days are cardio, some are lighter lifting days, etc. how much time do you spend lifting weights?  On Sundays I do an hour and a half.  Half hour cardio, then an hour for back/bi's.  During the week 30-45 minutes without cardio.  What is a good amount of time to build muscle?



I get it done in 45 minutes, 5-6 days a week.


----------



## bugman (Dec 23, 2014)

i'm usually hitting on 1-1.5 hours..  like Doc, i have to wait for the people to finish texting.. i mean lifting


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 23, 2014)

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog!!


----------



## JJyaya (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm usually in and out 1-1.5 depending on how packed the place is and or what I'm doing in the gym.


----------



## mickems (Dec 23, 2014)

I workout for 1 hour most of the time. if I can get it done within 45 minutes, that's my cardio.


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 23, 2014)

Gym is empty at 5am so 1hr is plenty of time 5 days a week...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2014)

around 2 hours..Nothing feels better then being in the gym when your full of gear and the bitches all eye balling u


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 24, 2014)

57 minutes faster than it takes for me to catch a nut.... so bout an hr


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2014)

My training usually lasts about an hour or so. After I'm done I  tend to hang out Outside the gym and Chat with other lifters


----------



## fatfuq (Dec 24, 2014)

Im typically there for 2 and a half through 3 and a half hours. as long as you are eating enough , sleeping enough, and if youre not natty taking enough gear. then no amount is too much, if you start to feel burnt out after a while of this then take a deload or a day off to eat and rest. that's what I do anyway, take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 24, 2014)

Should have said 57 minutes longer.lol


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 24, 2014)

All my workouts are brutal. Usually limping/dragging my ass out of the gym in 1hr 15mins to 1hr 45 mins. I spend time at the end band stretching. I dont make time for cardio, except for walking to my car.


----------



## shenky (Dec 30, 2014)

If I didn't stretch or warm up my rotator cuffs and do PT, I can be in and out in 45 minutes and get an awesome work out. I know pol who spend almost 3 hours in the gym but I never see them sweat


----------



## powermaster (Dec 30, 2014)

1 to 1.5 hours depending on what day its is. Not sure ho much truth there is to this but I was reading somewhere that if your in the gym for more the 3 hrs you are either talking to much or over working out if there is such a thing. Just my 2cts


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 30, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> It's not the time you spend that makes the muscle, it's the effort you put in during that time that does.



Unfortunatley the stronger you get and more advance the longer it takes to get things done.

Some people are done with 2 compound lifts while others are still in warm up sets on the 1st movement because they are that much stronger.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 30, 2014)

chest days about 2 hr, otherwise 1 too 1 and a half


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the input.  Due to overtime at work I am now working 10 hour days.  With that being said, with down time I've been sneaking off to the gym next door.  No one uses it and I have the keys.  I've been doing 30-45 minute workouts without any cardio M-F.  Sundays I work out 1 1/2 hrs at the YMCA.  So during the week I focus more specifically on each of the muscle groups.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 30, 2014)

Last 3 weeks I've been to the gym 3 times

Now I'm sick, fuk off


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 31, 2014)

Between 1 and 2 hours depending upon the workout that day. Closer to 2 if I'm doing cardio...sigh...cardio...I already miss bulking season...


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 31, 2014)

Poor yaya.  Flu season sucks, kids got me sick!!!!  Sweat it out!!!!


----------



## Ggeneral (Dec 31, 2014)

Usually 2-2 1/2 hours is what it takes me to get it done. However this does include a 15 min warm-up and 10 min in the steam room.


----------



## cotton2012 (Dec 31, 2014)

One hour...


----------



## Khazima (Jan 1, 2015)

Last few workouts since going back to my own programming/split have been up to 3 hours, given it's a lot of sitting around and talking. The gym is my happy place lol, so i'll smash a warm-up, have a chat, hit a set, rest for 5 mins then hit another one, if i feel tired wait 7-8 mins, hit another one. 

Just gotta make sure each set is what it needs to be. All the assistance work gets done pretty quick, and hypertrophy focus days are usually done in 45-60 mins.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 11, 2015)

2 Hours minimum. Icf 5x5 makes me rest for 5 mins between sets, quite boring


----------



## Khazima (Jan 17, 2015)

Fruity said:


> 2 Hours minimum. Icf 5x5 makes me rest for 5 mins between sets, quite boring



That's the suggestion, if you can recover faster than that between sets then you can do so.


----------



## Rip (Jan 17, 2015)

There are many other factors involved in getting results. Short and sweet is good, but form, intensity, rep-scheme, rep-speed, poundages, advanced techniques(Weider principles), volume,  rest, diet, etc. play a part too. 
I usually spend about an hour on just weight training, but I do one body part per day...each body part is done once per week. 
Also, the quality is more important than the quantity. Example: I only do 2 or 3 exercises for abs. I do 12 reps per set. I only do them 2 times per week. If you I do them right, that's all I need.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 17, 2015)

As long as it takes. Never less than an hour if you include warmup and cool down and that's for lifting. On days I do heavy bag work, it takes 40min just to get warmed up and into my groove.


----------



## atlantian (Jan 19, 2015)

Lat week it was 45mins of weight training per workout this week Ill add one more set to each exercise so it will be bit more and next week probably 1h per workout. Having empty gym it's easy to stick to like 90sec rest and stuff so not much other factors have influence on my workout duration.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 19, 2015)

Time spent varies for me day to day.. I could be in there for an hour and a half to a few easy - depending on mood and energy level (strength/endurance/calisthenics/high intensity/etc.).. 

If I'm trying something for the 1st time I'll be in the gym until I can execute it with perfection. Or at least spend the next week to a month working on it.. 

but back on the topic at hand - time. Much like everyone has their own diet regiment and workout routine that works for the, same is applied to time.


----------



## Paolos (Jan 19, 2015)

1.5 to 2 hours at the moment with 5 days on and 2 days off. 30 minutes fasting cardio 3 days a week  not included in the stated times.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a gym at work that no one uses.  When I'm slow at work I sneak off to workout.  I can't resist b/c it's right next door to my office building.  Only a couple of people that I supervise know I do this.  So in 1 hour I can get in a good workout and break a sweat then cool down and go back to work.  I just play my music and stay focused and go from one machine to another to another and then back.  So I'll do cable chest pulls, then incline bench, then shrugs, then back to cable pulls, and so forthe.  I don't take breaks, I just move from one machine to another one.  I do this for every body part when I'm lifting.  Chest day, back day, legs, arms, shoulders, etc.  Cardio only on Sundays at the YMCA.


----------



## canadianbuilt (Jan 19, 2015)

Depends on how much pre-workout I take :32 (17): But 1 hour usually


----------



## Tank707 (Feb 8, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> How long does everyone work out for at the gym.  Given some days are cardio, some are lighter lifting days, etc. how much time do you spend lifting weights?  On Sundays I do an hour and a half.  Half hour cardio, then an hour for back/bi's.  During the week 30-45 minutes without cardio.  What is a good amount of time to build muscle?


honestly and i do not know if i over train but my woman says if i do not hit the gym i am an ash hole. i hit it up daily monday thru friday and every other saturday 5 am to 7:00 am 25-35 minutes cardio each time solid weight the other time been hitting that schedule for 5 months straight.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> I have a gym at work that no one uses.  When I'm slow at work I sneak off to workout.  I can't resist b/c it's right next door to my office building.  Only a couple of people that I supervise know I do this.  So in 1 hour I can get in a good workout and break a sweat then cool down and go back to work.  I just play my music and stay focused and go from one machine to another to another and then back.  So I'll do cable chest pulls, then incline bench, then shrugs, then back to cable pulls, and so forthe.  I don't take breaks, I just move from one machine to another one.  I do this for every body part when I'm lifting.  Chest day, back day, legs, arms, shoulders, etc.  Cardio only on Sundays at the YMCA.



dont that mean u got postworkout balls at work?


----------



## bigelle510 (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol post workout balls..


----------



## Fruity (Feb 8, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> I have a gym at work that no one uses.  When I'm slow at work I sneak off to workout.  I can't resist b/c it's right next door to my office building.  Only a couple of people that I supervise know I do this.  So in 1 hour I can get in a good workout and break a sweat then cool down and go back to work.  I just play my music and stay focused and go from one machine to another to another and then back.  So I'll do cable chest pulls, then incline bench, then shrugs, then back to cable pulls, and so forthe.  I don't take breaks, I just move from one machine to another one.  I do this for every body part when I'm lifting.  Chest day, back day, legs, arms, shoulders, etc.  Cardio only on Sundays at the YMCA.





Thats the dream life right there. Working out whilst working.


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 25, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> Why do you spend so much time in a packed shower room?.....:32 (17):



haha..........


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 25, 2015)

2-3 hours a day 6 days a week for the last 5 weeks


----------

